# Halogen bulbs



## queen of spades (Jul 11, 2008)

Someone on another forum said they found an ATV bulb (Kawasaki) that fits right in the Yanmar socket. I haven't heard back so I wondered if anyone else knows about this, and what bulb I should ask for at the Kawi dealer?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hang in there. I am sure SHARTEL will see this post and likely have some info. on this.


----------

